# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval bij vrouwen:snel ingrijpen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Haaruitval bij vrouwen: snel ingrijpen!

Ook vrouwen kunnen te maken krijgen met haaruitval die een voorhoofdvergrotend effect heeft. Is dat het geval, dan zit er maar één ding op: zo snel mogelijk een specialist raadplegen. Waarom? Om het makkelijker is om haaruitval te verhinderen dan om haren opnieuw te laten groeien. 


Haaruitval: ingrijpen bij de eerste symptomen 

Haaruitval of alopecia androgenetica (van hormonale oorsprong) gaat 
gepaard met progressief, min of meer aanzienlijk haarverlies ter hoogte van het voorhoofd. Tijdens de perimenopauze heeft een derde van de vrouwelijke 
veertigers er last van. Maar haaruitval kan ook op jongere leeftijd optreden, soms al vanaf de puberteit. 
Het goede nieuws is dat er vandaag doeltreffende behandelingen zijn om het probleem te behandelen. Maar omdat het haar nooit meer 'zoals voorheen' zal zijn, is het belangrijk dat men uitval voorkomt of afremt, eerder dan te wachten tot het haar teruggroeit. De beste remedie is dan ook om snel een specialist te raadplegen voordat het voorhoofd groter wordt door een opschuivende haargrens. 


Bij welke symptomen moet men een specialist raadplegen? 

De eerste tekenen zijn niet altijd makkelijk op te sporen omdat de hoeveelheid 
haaruitval aanvankelijk onschuldig en banaal lijkt, net zoals haarverlies 
dat opduikt bij het wisselen van de seizoenen, stressvolle tijden, een zwangerschap, enz. 
De volgende symptomen kunnen wijzen op alopecia androgenetica. 

o Te vaak voorkomend tijdelijk haarverlies.
o Dunner haar en een minder dichte haarbos. 
o Dunne en donsachtige haargroei ter hoogte van het voorhoofd wijst niet op 
hergroei, maar wel op beginnende kaalheid. 
o Meer dwarszittende haren op het voorhoofd. 
o In geval van lang haar: wanneer het haarelastiekje om het haar samen te 
binden te groot wordt. 
o Familiale voorgeschiedenis van kaalheid bij vrouwen of mannen. 


Hoe behandelen? 

De behandeling berust vooral op het gebruik van minoxidil. 
In sommige gevallen is de aandoening van hormonale oorsprong en bij 
seizoensgebonden haarverlies wordt de behandeling aangevuld met 
supplementen van vitamines of voedingssupplementen. 

Minoxidil, in de vorm van een oplossing, wordt aangebracht op het voorhoofd van zodra de haargroei dunner wordt. In twee derde van de gevallen wordt haaruitval zo afgeremd. En bij de helft van die vrouwen neemt de haargroei toe. Daarbij moet men wel geduldig kunnen zijn, om haaruitval te stoppen is een behandeling van drie maanden vereist en haar dat teruggroeit laat zes maanden op zich wachten. En in het begin kan de behandeling bovendien voor enige onrust zorgen omdat tijdens de eerste zes weken de haaruitval mogelijk toeneemt, een verschijnsel dat van voorbijgaande aard is. Daarom ook moet u een arts raadplegen die u duidelijk maakt wat u te wachten staat en die borg staat voor de follow-up. 

Wanneer het haar niet genoeg teruggroeit en bij vergevorderde kaalheid, kan men een beroep doen op micro haartransplantaties. Er zijn verschillende doeltreffende technieken, maar doorgaans zijn ze wel behoorlijk duur. Men moet ook weten dat getransplanteerd haar eerst uitvalt vooraleer het teruggroeit. 

Men kan ook kiezen voor een pruik. Belangrijk is dat men opnieuw een positief zelfbeeld krijgt. 

Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

